# Toshiba Satellite L455D-S5976 won't boot



## Fatality (Apr 16, 2010)

So, I got my laptop at christmas, and now it doesn't work.

When I turn it on, ONE light turns on, the fans turn on for about 3 seconds, then stops. Nothing happens after that, I'm guessing it's a problem with the battery?

I've tried everything, well, not everything, or it would be working. Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## maceman69 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,
Laptops works fine, even without battery. 
If it's under warranty, better not to open it yourself, take it to the store and they can hopefully fix it. 
If not, you could try to unplug the laptop and remove the battery and HDD. Then put all back together and try to turn it on.


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

You could try reseating the memory, but other than that I would suggest taking it in for warranty repair. The "L" series is usually one you have to send into Toshiba for repair, but you could call an ASP and they can check if they are authorized to repair it quick.


----------



## Fatality (Apr 16, 2010)

Alright I'll try it.

Okay, so it starts now. It goes to the Toshiba screen, then goes blank. What's wrong now? :s


----------



## icebelowzero (Jun 22, 2009)

Do any error messages appear? Can you access your bios? Are you sure you plugged your Hard drive back in? =P


----------



## Madcatz (Apr 15, 2008)

do you have a blinking cursor in the upper left hand corner of the screen?


----------



## Fatality (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm just gonna send it back in to Toshiba.


----------

